# What the heck is going on back there?



## Karmatic Misfire (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello! I'm pretty new to the forum and currently the proud first time owner of a pitbull! This is also the first female dog I've owned and I've noticed some swelling recently ABOUVE her vulva. I think she was coming out of her first heat when we got her because her vulva was shrinking. The swelling is between her rectum and vulva and kinda lips over her vulva. I thought maybe she has vaginitis so I've been trying to keep her clean. she also gets little pimples on her tummy so I wash her tummy and her vulva down at least once a day. Can anybody tell me what's going on with that? Did I assume wrong and she's going into heat? She has an appt. to get fixed but it's not till October. If you've experienced this before please help!!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

swelling is usually going into heat but can be coming out of it , how long have you owned her for? I notice my girls swell a week or so before she actually goes into heat. The pimples on her belly can you get a pic? and what are you washing it down with ? any soap or anything can dry the skin out especially being washed daily so if using soap or cleaner id stop. if its itching her there are things you can try , if its allergy related there are things like benadryl you can give { dont yet , best to post a picture and is it buggin her?} allergies can be to food, bedding, grass, anything she has had surface contact with ect. My girls get ocassional red bumps on there bellys and they dont seem to be bothered by it so we just leave it and it does go away , if its oozy or really inflammed and red then id be concerned. Best to get some pics of both the vuvla nd the bumps and go from there.


----------



## Karmatic Misfire (Aug 15, 2011)

We've had her for a few months now. When we got her we were told she was 3 months but I think she was closer to 6. Her adult teeth were halfway grown in and her vulva was more swollen then normal (it shrank after a week or two of having her). There was no swelling above the vulva though but now there is. The pimples on her belly don't seem to bother her and I just wipe it with pet wipes. I will get pictures when I can. She's out with the hubby right now. I figured the red bumps on her belly was because she has a fold in her skin (small fold) along her tummy and dirt collects in there. Almost like a tiny cow utter but normal. I want something that will kill bacteria without drying out her skin. Money is tight so if I can take care of her at home I will, if not I will by all means take her to a vet.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like she is really young and coming into season. some dogs can get really swollen and it looks weird that would be my guess. As long as there is no smelly discharge you should be just fine. The bumps could be many things and right now with the heat they could just be heat rash. If they do not itch her bad I would leave them alone and not too stuff that could make it worse. Sometimes the best approach is to do nothing and let it heal up on it's own. Now if she is itching it then it could be an allergy then I would start here.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36474-tempests-allergy-diary.html


----------



## Karmatic Misfire (Aug 15, 2011)

So when they go into heat the area above the vulva swells too? the flesh between the rectum and the vulva that's kinda drooping over the vulva? I groom dogs for a living and anytime I see one in heat, it's always the vulva itself that's swollen, but not much of anything else. I DON'T know the diffrent phases of a heat cycle which is why I turned to you fine people.  All in all she doesn't seem too bothered by anything. She licks back there but I wouldn't say it's excessive and she usually leaves the spots alone. What else happens during a heat cyle? will there be a discharge other than blood? how long do they usually lasts? I guess I can google and do some more homework.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes I have seen that part swell on some of my dogs and as long as it is normal discharge she should be ok. Most dogs are in season for about 3 weeks, start off with bleeding and it can be just a little or a whole lot of bleeding. Very much like human females each dog handle it differently. I have some who do not care and others that act like a complete mess and all hormonal! lol


----------

